# wlan radio



## k-b (28. November 2008)

So meine Freundin will so ein Ding für die Küche, kann sich aber nicht entscheiden.

Was es können muss:
 - SD-Card oder USB-Slot für Massenspeicher um Musik einzulesen
 - Natürlich Internetstreams empfangen


Preislich unter 150 Euro liegen.

Habt ihr schon Erfahrungen mit den Dingern gesammelt? Irgendwie finden wir keine in der Starterpreisklasse die ihr zusagen.. Gibt es da so den ultmativen Geheimtipp?


----------



## Herbboy (28. November 2008)

also, ohne USB/SD gäb es mehr auswahl. mit USB zB TerraTec NOXON 2 audio (10190/10529) (Wireless Sound Link) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

*edit* ich seh grad: das hat keine eigenen lautsprecher...


----------



## k-b (28. November 2008)

Ja aber externe Datenzuführung will sie unbedingt haben, und das nicht per upnp!


----------



## MARIIIO (11. Februar 2010)

Letzt gabs eins beim aldi von medion:

Tevion IWR294 im Test: Internet-Weckradio von Aldi Süd - AUDIO VIDEO FOTO BILD

Meine Freundin wollte eins, da es mit normalem Radio in unsrer Kellerwohnung schlecht aussieht 
Hat USB- und LAN-Anschluss, ist einfach in der konfiguration, muss sagen, hat mich positiv überrascht, da ich so rundum tolle Produkte vom aldi eigentlich nicht unbedingt gewohnt bin.

Vielleicht gibt es das ja noch irgendwo anders (ebay,hood,...)


----------



## k-b (11. Februar 2010)

Hm ist schon etwas her, der Thread  Inzwischen gibts einige gute Geräte. 

Weiß grad gar nicht mehr, wie das heißt für das wir uns entschieden haben


----------



## MARIIIO (11. Februar 2010)

War grad auf der suche nach nem WLAN-Problem, hab den thread gesehn und erst auf das datum geachtet, als ich schon gepostet hatte ^^


----------

